# FLEA AND TICK SEASON COMING



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

NEED ADVICE ON WHICH FLEA AND TICK TREATMENT TO USE K9 ADVANTIX OR FRONTLINE PLUS.


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

ANYBODY?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My vet started us with Frontline Plus. I used to use Advantage on my other dogs. They both work.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry- I do not give any to my pups as my lawncare Co does 3 applications a year for ticks and it seems to work on the yard & gardens. I never take them anywhere where they might come in conact with fleas (except maybe the vets) so I dont usually worry about those. My vet does try to offer it at each visit and they recommended to me the frontline plus.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I have used both.I think they both work equally well.Last year I used k9 advantix and I think we will probably use the same one.We had lots of ticks here last year.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I use Revolution.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I also use Revolution as it is everything all in one.

Someone told me it doesn't protect against ticks but I have used it for 3 years and we have never had one.

Amanda


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

THANKS I WENT FOR K9 ADVANTIX I'LL KEEP YOU POSTED ON HOW IT GOES.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

The breeder recommended Frontline . I gave Asta Sentinel . I have just read something about Advantatix but I cannot remember if it was negative or positive . I will have to go back and look for it ..


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

We had the first ticks ever this year... I think my daughters cat brought them home.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I have always used Sentinel on my bigger dogs and was planning on using this one Mirabel as it protects against so many things with one pill. Is there a disadvantage to using this medicine in a smaller dog?

I hope everyone has a pest free season!


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

We have a horrible time with ticks, so we've always used Frontline Plus with our Golden's.. but the last year we used it, it really didn't work good on the fleas (which we also have a problem with, since the neighbors dogs all seem to have them, and they walk up and down my fence line 'playing' with my dogs.)

We started Princess on it, but we'll probably end up switching to something else. I would hate to think of fleas or ticks in that long coat


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hmmmmm... guess I'd better get something for my pooches as well! April is usually when we start with the cats and end sometime in Oct. We give the cats Revolution, but not sure what the vet will recommend for Ricky and Sammy.


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

JUST KEEPING EVERYBODY POSTED SINCE I STARTED WITH K9 ADVANTIX I HAVE NOT FOUND A TICK. BEFORE ADVANTIX I FOUND A TICK AT LEAST ONCE A DAY.


----------



## havapuppy (Apr 2, 2007)

My vet recommended Sentinel last year, so that's probably what we'll go with this year as well. Will our new puppy need to take pills too? He/she was born 3/21 and we'll be bringing him/her home end of May or beginning of June.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I would check with your vet but I know our breeder did not recommend anything but Frontline in puppies and she recommended that if possible not to give anything before 6 months . Now I know this may not be feasible according to where you live and the incidence of fleas and ticks . The first vet I went to recomended Advantage - the vet tech went ahead and put it on -it was too stong and and it made him cough and gag..I went home and washed it off .. I thought he was far too young and little for this stuff I was afraid it would make it him sick and get all over us when we handled him .I had not had the e mail advice form the breeder as yet .. 
I now go to a new vet - we are in the desert right now so I do not need to worry about the ticks .. Mosquitooes yes .. 
I will look into something once we go back home or head up to Tahoe . Both dogs will be older and hopefully less sensitive .. I really liked the Sentinel Asta never had a flea or a tick - but a lot of people seem to like Frontline ..


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

WELL IT HAS BEEN TWO WEEKS NOW AND MY HAV HAS NOT HAD ONE FLEA OR TICK ON HIM WITH THE K9 ADVANTIX. THAT'S GOOD WHEN BEFORE THAT I WOULD FIND A LEAST A TICK A DAY. NEVER REALLY HAD A PROBLEM WITH THE FLEA'S BUT THE TICKS WERE HORRIBLE


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

My vet recommended revolution cause it's all in one. If you look around online you can find some pretty good deals on it too..My vet matches prices online so that makes it a world easier as well. So far Sinatra has been flea and tick free for as long as I've had him so I'm not going to stop using it!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

No fleas on the dogs, yet, but I found one in my head. It must have been from the cat, because he sits on the top of my recliner, right near my head. I also give them Sentinel, but the vet said if it is a bad season, they really need both. And I have to give it to all of them at the same time to avoid the fleas spreading (2 dogs/3 cats). It's expensive, but worth not having fleas. We don't have a tick problem here, thank goodness.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I just happened on this coupon for Revolution should you decide to buy it from your vet.....

http://www.revolution4dogs.com/content.asp?country=US&species=CN&lang=EN&drug=RV&sec=161

Not sure if it can be of help to some of you.

For now, I'm not sure what we'll use on the dogs. The cats have always had Revolution, so I'll see what my vet recommends.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Anyone have an opinion on whether a topical or a pill is a better/healthier way to treat for fleas, heartworm, etc.?


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I just talked to my vet today about this and he said sentinel is the best topical treatment for dogs because it's all in one. Fleas, ticks, and internal parasites. So that's what I'll be using on the lil man..


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

We have been giving Sentinel to our Golden Retriever for four years. It is a pill. Does it also come in a topical?


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

....suuurree.. 

lol.. I dunno. probably not. I haven't bought any yet cause I'm going to have him take it at the same time as Sinatra takes his. But thats what he said...sentinel is the best.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

I have read on a couple of Havanese lists that Frontline Plus is not recommended for Havanese. Does anyone know why it is a problem? 

Also, we have given our Golden Retriever the Sentinel tablets in the past (for Heartworm and fleas). Are those okay for Havanese?


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

I recently posted on the Hav list, because www.havanese.org says something about not giving it to dogs, unless ticks are a problem where you live.

We gave Princess Frontline Plus once last month, and it did ok, but I wanted a better alternative, that is safer for Havanese.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

My vet recommended K9 Advantix, they said it worked better than Frontline. Also I did a lot of research because ticks are real bad around here & i needed something that works well.Advantix always came out on top.
All i know is that i have been treating both my Havs once a month since i got them in the winter & its now tick season & we live out in the stix, i am finding ticks on them almost daily. Even just days after i have applied it & have not given them a bath. We do go for walks on our property, but they dont go in the woods, just sniffing the edges-thats why i needed something that worked well. 
Yet they always have ticks that I have to pluck out of them. I will have to try & find something else because our tick season has just begun and Advantix just isnt cutting it.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Do puppies get something for fleas/ticks?He's only 9 weeks old.I'll be asking the vet at our next visit.
Thanks


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> My vet recommended K9 Advantix, they said it worked better than Frontline. Also I did a lot of research because ticks are real bad around here & i needed something that works well.Advantix always came out on top.
> All i know is that i have been treating both my Havs once a month since i got them in the winter & its now tick season & we live out in the stix, i am finding ticks on them almost daily. Even just days after i have applied it & have not given them a bath. We do go for walks on our property, but they dont go in the woods, just sniffing the edges-thats why i needed something that worked well.
> Yet they always have ticks that I have to pluck out of them. I will have to try & find something else because our tick season has just begun and Advantix just isnt cutting it.


WOW!!! SINCE I STARTED K9 ADVANTIX I HAVE NOT FOUND ONE TICK. BEFORE THAT I WOULD PULL OFF AT LEAST ONE TICK A DAY. I GUESS I'M JUST LUCKY


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Isnt that strange how a product can work for one but not another? I really need to find something that works. I just got finished removing a tick from Dreamers ear & one from the edge of Tripps lower lip-ouch!
Oh, and Showdown, quit bragging!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I've been using Frontline Plus, but used Advantix on my other dogs. After going thru one F & T season so far, I think the Advantix is better. I've never tried it on the Havs, so I may switch this season to compare. I am also confused about certain postings that said Frontline is not good for Havs.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

last year I used k9 Advantix and it worked really well for both dogs......till late fall.We had a neighbor start bringing in wood and piling it up on our property.I pulled 11 ticks from Quincy over about a 3 week period.This year I'm going to use Frontline plus on my boys,and I made the neighbor move his darn wood!We'll see.......I just started it yesterday.


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

Julie said:


> last year I used k9 Advantix and it worked really well for both dogs......till late fall.We had a neighbor start bringing in wood and piling it up on our property.I pulled 11 ticks from Quincy over about a 3 week period.This year I'm going to use Frontline plus on my boys,and I made the neighbor move his darn wood!We'll see.......I just started it yesterday.


JUST WONDERING DID YOU USE YEAR ROUND OR DID YOU STOP AT THE START OF FALL . THE THING I LIKE ABOUT K9 ADVANTIX IS THAT IT REPELS. WHERE AS WHEN I HAD MY HAV ON FRONTLINE I WOULD HAVE TO PULL TICKS OFF HIM DAILY. I JUST COULD NOT WAIT FOR THE FRONTLINE TO START TO WORK.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I wish K9 Advantix repelled ticks for me. I give my dogs a treatment same time every month & i pull ticks off almost daily. They attach themselves to their ears, lower lips, legs, head etc.. you name it.
I asked my vet & they said it happens sometimes and that i could try Frontline spray in between applications. Has anyone used that before? I really hate to use chemicals all the time.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Luckily we don't have ticks where I am, but do have them on Long Island. We had fleas until February this year. And, they're baaaaaack!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I am SOOOOOO glad we don't have ticks here. At least, I don't think we do!  Fleas, yes..... better get something for the boys SOON! My vet recommends 'Revolution' . It's what we've used on our cats for years, wonder how good it is for the Havs... or if it's dangerous!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

In the late fall last year-yes,I was still using k9 advantix.That's why we couldn't understand the "invasion" of ticks.We attribited it to the neighbor's wood as nothing else had changed!It was really aweful.My vet couldn't believe it either,as we live in the middle of town-not by a wooded area or anything....who knows?I originally was going to keep them on the K9 Advantix this year,but it wasn't available at the time I ordered,so I went with Frontline Plus.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

All this talk about ticks has me wondering. Have any of you vaccinated for Lymes disease? I recently had my vet send me some information on their "puppy wellness program" and a cost sheet for information on neuter, microchip placement etc. I see they are offering a Lymes vaccine as an additional option.


----------



## vettech (Sep 6, 2006)

Here in CT we see Lyme disease all the time. As a Vet Tech, I see dogs die every year from it and because of that I decided to have Allison vaccinated for it. It is about 90% effective and the dogs that have been vaccinated and still get Lyme, seem to have a much milder case. Just today, we had 7 dogs come up positive for Lyme disease. Please ask your Vet for advice, but I wouldn't hesitate if you have ticks in your area.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

I use Frontline (the green one you can only get at vet, not the blue one), all year round. I use it on her every 4-5 weeks. Ticks are bad here, 90% carries Lyme here....

I know they say to put the drops in the neck, but I divide it over 6 strategic spots over her body.....just to be sure it reaches all spots...

I just still wonder how it really works and how it is properly spread over her skin and taken in....I know it's something with the body fat on the skin....But I always see more liquid going into the fur than being spread on the skin hahaha *knock on wood* we've been safe sofar.......


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I have been using Advantage from the vet on Izzy...yesterday I found fleas! She wasn't due for another dose until Friday, but I went ahead and gave it to her. I found a couple this morning, but they were lethargic. I don't know what to do. My lab is on Revolution and I haven't noticed any fleas on her,but haven't checked well yet. Also, we went to Kansas over the weekend with Izzy....stopped along the way to potty, stayed with relatives etc. so she was exposed to many different areas. I wasn't worried because I've been using Advantage for two months. (I did find two ticks on her while there) Has anyone else had this problem? Should I bath her in a flea shampoo or something? Maybe I should have switched to something else, but I already had the Advantage and didn't think about switching until I'd already used it again. I DON'T WANT FLEAS!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I think Advantage only treats fleas. But i have both mine on K9 Advantix since
i got them in Feb. & I am ALWAYS finding ticks on them(attached!). I called my vet & they said i could use Frontline spray in between treatments. That has been working well so far. I, thankfully, have not seen a flea.


----------



## vfeldman (Jan 26, 2007)

Just a thought....we had been treating ours and continued to find fleas and I called the company complaining.....they advised to treat the lawn, as the fleas we were finding were probably jumping on them and not dead yet. I got the sprayer and attachec the bug killer....I think it was Spectracide.....and voila! No more fleas. I am in Georgia and we live on an acre with lots of grass, a creek, ivy.....This is supposed to kill up to 2 months. You just have to keep the dogs off until dry (for me, I waited a day) and treated the front and back separately. We've had no problems since!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

When i lived Florida with my Poms, we used to treat the lawn, house etc.. we were a toxic waste dump. But my Havs are total grass eaters. So i really cant do that. I dont want to risk it.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I wondered about spraying the yard, but at this point, I don't know if that's where they came from. I would worry about the dangers to the dog but it might be something we have to consider....I will look into the frontline spray...do Vets carry that?


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

They do, but you can get it much cheaper online. I paid $28 for 250ml. I found it on Amazon for $43 for 500ml. I havent really shopped around much more than that. Since i needed it right away i bought it from my vet. But it really seems to help.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Since they tell you to only use the spray once a month, i put it on 2 weeks after i put my K9 Advantix on. I dont want too much at once.


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

With our Golden's we always had a problem with fleas, but mostly because my [email protected]$%^ neighbor leaves her poor dog tied up all the time. I don't think he's ever had a bath, and I can see the fleas crawling on him from my yard. 
And of course, she keeps the poor thing near my yard, so the fleas can just run on over. :frusty: 

We used frontline plus, and I would almost always end up using Capstar in the middle of the month to kill off any fleas.

I think I may treat my lawn this year as well, and hopefully that will help. Which lawn treatment works well?

I'm also definitely going to look into the lyme disease vax, since we have a horrible problem with ticks.


----------



## vfeldman (Jan 26, 2007)

We just went to Home Depot and got the kind that attach to the hose and mixes automatically; to me this was the easiest.....two summers ago when we had the problems, it fixed it immediately. They carry a few different brands---Ortho makes one, Spectracide makes one....Definintely worth keeping them off the lawn for 24-48 hours to not have them suffer constant fleas and possible infest the house!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

You use the Frontline spray?!

How does your sweeties fur go for that?

I tried that once but Sierra's fur went all sticky and then dried up terribly!! and ends started to split!!!

Ever since then I use the Frontline Combo drops on the skin...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I go to the vets' tomorrow to get the dogs' blood tested for heartworm. The vet will then recommend we get Revolution. I hope that will be o.k. for the pups and not something that can make them sick! 

I do know that I do NOT want fleas anywhere near this house! uke:


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about Capstar for flea control? Oscar is scratching already and I hope he doesn't have fleas. I'm afraid that living in FL we'll have to treat the yard and even the house. We have to be very careful about the chemicals(which I hate anyway) because of the toxicity to the bird. Has anyone heard about or used diatomaceous earth and if so was it effective? There's also a product called Perma-Guard for flea control? A groomer we know sells this stuff as well as the Capstar. Supposed to be all natural.

Marsha


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I used to use frontline plus on all my guys. I switch to K-9 Advantix because it Repels the ticks. We have a problem with deer ticks here. The K-9 worked better than the frontline for repelling the ticks, but I heard a lot of small dogs get skin reactions to it. I am in the process of trying to figure out if the Advantix is the cause of the skin problems my dogs are facing right now. I would use frontline, if you don't have a ton of deer ticks, it works great.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I have never seen a single flea or tick on Biscuit and he's 10mos old and cream-colored (sorry I haven't gotten my avatar up yet) . He stays at a dog sitters when we travel, with 3-5 other small dogs and they all sleep together. I know one of the owners complains that her dog always comes home w/fleas. And we have lots of deer here, right outside the yard, just walking down the street of our neighborhood in broad daylight. So their ticks infest the grassy areas of our dog-walking path, too. 
I use Advantix---it seems to do a great job! I too have the concern someone else mentioned of where exactly it goes: no matter how carefully applied, much of it seems to get in the hair (and is toxic, right?).


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

marbenv said:


> Does anyone know anything about Capstar for flea control? Oscar is scratching already and I hope he doesn't have fleas. I'm afraid that living in FL we'll have to treat the yard and even the house. We have to be very careful about the chemicals(which I hate anyway) because of the toxicity to the bird. Has anyone heard about or used diatomaceous earth and if so was it effective? There's also a product called Perma-Guard for flea control? A groomer we know sells this stuff as well as the Capstar. Supposed to be all natural.
> 
> Marsha


Marsha, I've tried diatomaceous earth around plants to control critters in the garden, around the house to stop ants...I really didn't see that it was so effective. Because I have several birds (you know how sensative they are!), I'm extra concerned about any products I use around the house. I put Frontline on my dogs. Ayla has never really rolled on the carpet like Rufus does so I called the Frontline 800 number to ask questions directly from them. I was told that I could bathe the dog after it dried--24 hours but it wouldn't remove the Frontline anyways because it's very water resistant. When I asked if it was safe around birds I was told not to let the dog rub on the carpet until it was dry and after that it shouldn't transfer surfaces. They've never done research on what effect Frontline has on birds. For fleas in the house you might try Boron. I use Dustmite powder from Allergy Control Products for dustmite control but the product also says you can use it for fleas. It's a powder that you mix with water and apply to the carpets, couches etc. with a sprayer and let dry.

http://www.allergycontrol.com/store...0250&mscssid=F3JCWLCDH4W18J2E9L17Q3FKD0GD5UP9

I hate fleas! Good luck, I hope you can find a way to avoid them!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Radar get's Revolution. The Vet gave us the rest of his treatment until November. We part the hair on the back of his neck between the shoulder blades and then empty the entire tube into the skin and then leave the area to dry for two hours. After that he's good to go. No reactions or anything. It's a pretty good system.

Derek


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Christy,

Thanks for the web site. Bug control is tough with birds!! I think we'll give it a try.

Marsha


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Marsha, 
Capstar is not all natural, but it does work well on fleas. However, it is only in their system for like 24 hours. It does start killing the fleas within 30 minutes. We used it at our animal hospital for the dogs that came into the clinic with fleas. Advantix we did not use because when it first came out we had clients bringing us jars of the ticks that they were pulling off their dogs. So we stopped using it. We had much better luck with frontline. We did see reactions to the advantix almost like an all over itch with the dogs and the company recommended that you wash the product off. I use Sentinal and frontline on my critters.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

marbenv said:


> Christy,
> 
> Thanks for the web site. Bug control is tough with birds!! I think we'll give it a try.
> 
> Marsha


You're very welcome! I hope you can avoid the nasty little buggers!


----------

